# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille d'accueil temporaire pour chienne Yorkshire

## Gethyx

Bonjour,

Je m'appelle Mélissa, j'ai 26 ans et voici ma situation :

Mes parents possèdent deux Yorkshires, un mâle de 9 ans et une femelle d'environs 6 ans. Malheureusement après une séparation mon papa se retrouve seul à soccuper des deux chiens. En effet, la location où vit actuellement ma maman est interdite aux animaux. Cependant mon papa est malade et il devient de plus en plus compliqué pour lui de les prendre en charge.
Me concernant, je vis également en appartement avec un chat. Pour soulager mon papa, je compte récupérer le petit mâle car il suit à un traitement contre lépilepsie et je ne veux pas imposer cela à une famille daccueil.
Je dois trouver une solution pour la femelle car accueillir deux chiens et un chat dans mon logement est impossible. Je recherche donc une famille daccueil temporaire dans lattente de trouver un logement plus adapté pour accueillir les deux chiens (Je suis actuellement en recherche dune maison).
Il sagit donc de trouver une famille daccueil temporaire pour une Yorkshire âgée d'environs 6 ans, pucée, non stérilisée. Les vaccins seront bien évidemment mis à jour. Je précise que cette petite chienne possède une petite masse bénigne au niveau dun téton (Examinée régulièrement par le vétérinaire, non opérée car la chienne se porte très bien avec). Au niveau du comportement, elle sentend bien avec les autres animaux (Chiens & Chats), ses ententes avec les enfants ne sont pas connues, elle adore être en extérieure, très gourmande et également très bavarde ! Elle na jamais abimé lintérieur de la maison (Meuble, affaires personnels etc) mais des accidents pipi peuvent régulièrement arriver.
Jespère trouver une solution transitoire rapidement afin de soulager mon papa mais également pour que la chienne puisse trouver un foyer chaleureux et adapté le temps de pouvoir trouver le logement adéquat afin de pouvoir accueillir tout le monde !

Les soins nécessaires, le toilettage, lalimentation etc seront bien évidement à ma charge.

Les chiens sont situés dans les Côtes d'Armor.

Merci de mavoir lue !

Si vous pouvez m'aidez, n'hésitez pas à me contacter !

PS: Je n'arrive pas à ajouter une photo à mon annonce, mais je serai ravie de l'envoyer par message privé.

----------


## GADYNETTE

il n'est pas indiqué où vous habitez ?????

----------


## Ioko

Si votre maman est en location,normalement le bailleur ne peut lui refuser d avoir un animal de compagnie,ça n aide pas mais...!

----------


## Sydolice

ça ne va pas beaucoup aider non plus, mais deux chiens ce n'est pas tellement plus compliqué qu'un seul ! Cela ne multiplie pas les difficultés par deux car qu'on sorte pour un ou pour deux, c'est pareil ! Qu'on prépare une gamelle ou deux, c'est pareil, quand on doit balayer pour ramasser les poils, c'est pareil etc ...
Et les chiens habitués à vivre ensemble supportent beaucoup mieux nos absences. En plus, ils ont entre eux des interactions fascinantes à regarder.
En tous cas, bravo de vous soucier des chiens de vos parents.

----------


## Gethyx

Merci pour la précision, les messages d'origine a été mis à jour avec la localisation.


"Si votre maman est en location, normalement le bailleur ne peut lui refuser d avoir un animal de compagnie,ça n aide pas mais...!"
La propriétaire du logement de ma maman est aussi sa voisine. Elle ne souhaite pas prendre le risque de créer des tensions entre elles.



Merci de votre réponse. 
Ce n'est pas la charge de travail qui m'empêche de récupérer les deux chiens (c'est d'ailleurs mon souhait lorsque j'aurai déménagé), mais bien l'espace habitable qui n'est propice pour 3 animaux.


Merci à tous les 3 pour vos retours  :Smile:

----------


## Cojo

Il faut juste lui trouver un foyer le temps que vous trouviez une maison c'est bien cela?
j'habite dans le finistère (mais avec le confinement ce n'est pas simple)
J'ai deux chiennes de 6 ans et de 2 ans ,deux chats et un chat qui s'est invité chez moi le 15 aout qui était bien mal en point donc je l'ai soigné nourri. Il va mieux mais a du mal a accepter les autres je jongle avec la cohabitation.
sinon je connais quelqu'un qui a perdu sa york il y a 15 jours de vieillesse mais ne s'en remet pas et cherche une york de petite taille pas trop âgée pour l'adopter.Elle habite en maison et terrain clos.
sinon j'habite en maison et terrain clos si vous n'avez pas de solution.

----------


## Gethyx

Bonjour Cojo, 

Désolée pour le retard dans ma réponse, ces 10 derniers jours ont été un peu chargés. 
Merci pour votre proposition, mais cela ne sera pas possible pour le moment car la chienne doit subir une opération dans le mois qui vient, puis une seconde dans 2 mois...

Je vais donc les garder tous les deux pour l'instant, même si ce n'est pas la situation idéale, surtout en cette période où les visites immobilières sont interdites...

Merci encore pour votre aide !

----------


## Cojo

> Bonjour Cojo, 
> 
> Désolée pour le retard dans ma réponse, ces 10 derniers jours ont été un peu chargés. 
> Merci pour votre proposition, mais cela ne sera pas possible pour le moment car la chienne doit subir une opération dans le mois qui vient, puis une seconde dans 2 mois...
> 
> Je vais donc les garder tous les deux pour l'instant, même si ce n'est pas la situation idéale, surtout en cette période où les visites immobilières sont interdites...
> 
> Merci encore pour votre aide !


bonjour,
D'accord qu'est-ce qu'elle doit subir comme opération?
si jamais besoin d'aide pourquoi pas.
bonne journée

----------


## Gethyx

Bonjour,

Elle doit subir une ablation mammaire ce Vendredi 27 Novembre et dans deux mois il est prévue de la faire stériliser !

----------


## Gethyx

Bonjour, 
Pour information, l'opération de la petite chienne c'est très bien passée.. Elle se repose actuellement entre les coussins et plaids du canapé ☺
J'ai cependant hâte de trouver un logement plus adapté pour nous tous et continuer notre petite vie !  :Smile:  
Merci à tous ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider !

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles et on croise les doigts pour que vous ayez très vite un nouveau logement

----------

